# super food quinoa



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

not a huge fan of it but It is high in protein and in iron 
so can it be dehydrated and then rehydrated like cooked rice?
it takes long time to cook like brown rice but if its precooked can it be rehydrated with the same amount of time and water it will take for rice?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It taste like crap. SHTF does not mean suffering while you eat...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> It taste like crap. SHTF does not mean suffering while you eat...


But being healthier can't be that bad...

Quinoa


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

was planning on it for long camping just because im on a diet don't mean I should cheat every second I get which is a lot of times :frown-new:
I should said that in the first place sorry 
you may beat me if you like
the safety word would be apples


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Quinoa is disgusting but it takes really well to spices and other flavoring. I add (not all at once)chicken broth,red pepper flakes,coconut,bacon grease,butter,Sazon,limes lemons, veggies..etc to mine and it comes out great.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

gram masala and lemon works well best way I can eat it is cold salad with raw red bell pepper and red raw onion and other raw veggies but I still wont ever be a huge fan of it.
I still consider it to be vegan food and I don't trust vegans because they refuse to eat bacon


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Quinoa needs some "spicing up" to make it edible. My wife has found ways of doing this. One of my favorites is Quinoa Stuffed Peppers with the quinoa as a rice substitute. Also can be added to mashed potatoes to make a high protein "mix". Big downside of quinoa is cost. It's touted as a super protein source however the cost per gram of protein is super high. For example lentils are 62 grams of protein per dollar. Black beans are 40 grams per dollar. Quinoa is 7.5 grams of protein per dollar, roughly equivalent to 1/2 the protein/cost ratio of ground beef. Bottom line; it's an expensive prep. Unless you really like it, there are better alternatives.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My favorite recipe involves boiling until papa johns pizza arrives and then tossing it in the trash


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

dadothefamily agreed the protein is not high as in beans and what not but the iron tho is very very high in and with me in a household of just ladies and a lady in the making I kind like to have a lot of iron on hand for when aunt flow comes over for the 4-5 days every month
my one sister had a issue with that where it didn't stop not sure what it was called you need them smart people on here to explain it to me but it lasted more then a week almost 2 and the iron supplements didn't agree with her for some reason.
my 9 year old she wont eat greens like I would like but some how she loves quinoa with just salt and pepper and a dressing so when she hit that age that all fathers dread like to be ready just like a illegal immigrant ready for a fat government check 
wait sorry we are not to call them that now the PC way is undocumented citizens now


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I use orange juice, pinapple juice, spices, chicken broth and put a mixed variety of veggies in there with some lean meat and your good to go.

I've had the quinoa stuffed bell pepper and that is pretty tasty too.


----------

